# Dell keyboard going crazy



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dear all,

My dell keyboard is going crazy!!! I type the letter a and all sorts of letters come quickly like crazy.... Some letters are not working at all. 

I bought it from a friend of mine. It was working fine when he had it. It was working fine after I washed it too. But this morning it is going crazy... 

Any idea? It is a USB Keyboard that came with a dell USB mouse. I am attaching a picture of it. 

Will appreciate your advice. Thank you and love :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried another KB?
If another one works then either you have a stuck key, washing it caused water to get inside and short out some of the components or the wire is broken/shorting out inside the outer covering.(I'd bet on the washing part being the problem)


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

The other keyboard (my logitech is working fine). on the dell, the wire is not broken... I've checked it... but even after I washed it working fine until it suddenly stopped. Most keys are not working and there is a strange sound coming out of the computer or keyboard? when windows is starting.:nonono:

Is there a solution


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i think water got into the circuitry and shorted it out. nothing to can do about that beside replace with new keyboard.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

As others have said, your keyboard is dead.

Thankfully, that isn't a very costly keyboard. You might be able to get a replacement, exact same make and model for around $10


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I never stopped crying.... :nonono::nonono:

What can I do... anyway... :sad:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Next time I buy a keyboard I will make sure it is spill proof.... :smile:


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Prepare to use heat shrink to water proof it then. 
Or you can buy a fancy one that has a cover for it, and buy that.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Interestingly, I plugged it today and it is working again! Except that I cannot make use of the control key to copy or paste... all other keys are functioning. Can this be fixed or is it a hopeless case.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not worth the time or cost better to renew


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

ok.... thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Walmart.com: Electronics: Keyboards, Mice & Joysticks: Keyboards not expensive, repairs on the other hand


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an HP keyboard.

One day, all the keys around the left shift turned into power buttons.

They didn't short the computer.. But when I did left ctrl + anything, it is like the power button was pressed.

So I didn't use it anymore


----------

